# Magix Video Delux 17 Problem



## huxi0 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Ich möchte gern bei Video Delux im Menü jedes Video Einzeln anwählen. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das anstellen soll. die filme in der Storryboard setzen ist einfach und funktioniert ganz gut. Ist aber dann alles als einen Film was ich nicht wollte. Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## mkmanni (23. April 2013)

Hallo huxi0,

ich bin zwar auch noch Anfänger mit Magix-Produkten, meine mich aber zu erinnern dass das nur so funktioniert dass du innerhalb eines Projektes meherer Filme anlegen kannst. Die wiederum im Menü als Menüpunkt angelegt werden.
Kann aber auch sein dass dies nur für Fotos auf DVD gilt.

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## vfl_freak (26. April 2013)

Moin,



huxi0 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte gern bei Video Delux im Menü jedes Video Einzeln anwählen. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das anstellen soll. die filme in der Storryboard setzen ist einfach und funktioniert ganz gut.


So ganz verstanden habe ich es nicht!

Du hast EIN Projekt, aber mit mehreren Filmen drin, die Du dann einzeln aufrufen möchtest 
Du kannst dann aber doch für jeden einzelnen Film einen Kapitelmarker setzen, so dass Du im Menü diese dann darüber einzeln aufrufen kannst!



huxi0 hat gesagt.:


> Ist aber dann alles als einen Film was ich nicht wollte


Wenn Du dass nicht willst, dann darfst Du auch nicht mehrere Filme zum gleich Projekt packen ....

Aber am besten beschreibst Du mal genauer, was Du nun genau hast und was Du eigentlich möchtest !

Gruß
Klaus


----------

